# Segmented glues?



## axelsmith1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I've started dabbling in segmented blocks for my duck calls and maybe turkey pots just to get some different looks and satisfy the creative side a little. The ones I've put together so far I've used titebond 3 and tried to put some kind of tenon on to increase the surface area. I can't say I've had any real problems just wandering if anyone has tried something different and how it's turned out? Here's one that I've done and it seems to be holding together. I've dunked it in water stuck it in the freezer trying to make it fail and no complaints just wandering about the long term since it's new to me

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 28, 2014)

I can't speak for long term use, but there are plenty that can. I use titebond II. When I do a laminate on a barrel, I usually turn a tenon and drill a hole in the opposite piece just for the structural aspect. Perhaps I'm kidding myself, as I've seen some pretty complex glue ups used for duck and goose calls, that didn't utilize a tenon. 

On the few laminated pots I've done, I haven't done anything aside from joint them and clamp them together. As a test, I glued two pieces of wood together, clamped them over night, then tried to break them apart. The wood split, but the glue joint was still firmly together.


----------



## axelsmith1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Jonathan thanks for the input. I haven't seen any problems yet. Even though dad always said "if it ain't broke don't fix it", I can't help but tinker and try different


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 28, 2014)

There's nothing at all wrong with trying to improve something, even if there's nothing wrong with it to begin with. I know some guys use epoxy when they laminate. Heck, I've seen some people post that they use CA. I don't know that I'd trust CA, but I know I trust the Titebond II. Gorilla glue is another good one that I've used for other stuff in the past. It foams up and expands a bit, but under clamps, it doesn't push apart. Just a lot of cleanup involved.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 28, 2014)

I haven't had any problems with the white gorilla wood glue....


----------



## SENC (Nov 28, 2014)

I've used titebond2 and mortise and tenon for wood to wood laminations... system 3 or west system 5 minute epoxy when laminating brass to wood (also with mortise and tenon). No problems so far!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 29, 2014)

I use titebond III for most all laminations and I've never had anything separate after a good amount of use!


----------

